# ~ Fall for wild mushrooms ~



## Articuno (Nov 1, 2022)

A little late this year, but I went on a few mushroom hunts. 🍄
Did you see some astonishing species, or have you made some stunning shots?

I'd love to see yours 😍

I was lucky to see this guy this year 🥰.





Amanita muscaria


----------

